# Jotul GF300 Allagash Blower or not?



## Steve Z (Jan 23, 2009)

I've owned this stove for 2 years now and it does an admirable job flued up through a masonry chimney with pipe and cap.  It sits out on the hearh so that none of the stove is actually in the fireplace.  My question is would I get more out of it with the optional blower kit?  The stove came set up for it (reostat, switch) but at the time I didn't go with the blower.  They aren't cheap $300+ so before I get one I wondered was it worth the cost?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 24, 2009)

It'd probably be cheaper to install a ceiling fan.
It will do the same thing as the blower & you can use 
it for cooling in the summer months...


----------



## trafick (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes I too have the Jotul 300 Allagash and have thought about this very thing.  I haven't done anything yet but agree with DAKSY that a ceiling fan would work just as well.  I could spend half the money and get a really nice ceiling fan.  I think that's the way I'll go when I decide to do something.


----------



## trafick (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I did something.  I installed a ceiling fan in the room with the gas stove.  Now instead of hot and cold spots, the room is warm all over.  I can also "dim" the ceiling fan light plus I can use the whole thing all year round.  All for $80 less than the dealer wanted for the blower kit.  I'm happy


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2009)

trafick said:
			
		

> Well I did something.  I installed a ceiling fan in the room with the gas stove.  Now instead of hot and cold spots, the room is warm all over.  I can also "dim" the ceiling fan light plus I can use the whole thing all year round.  All for $80 less than the dealer wanted for the blower kit.  I'm happy



Well done!
You rock, trafick!


----------



## trafick (Jan 28, 2009)

One last thing and I will let this post die.  I had the ceiling fan on reverse (air blowing up) and it was OK but it wasn't really warm.  I tried the fan blowing down and WOW!  It put a blast of hot air on us quick fast and in a hurry.  I think I shall leave it like this.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 28, 2009)

trafick said:
			
		

> One last thing and I will let this post die.  I had the ceiling fan on reverse (air blowing up) and it was OK but it wasn't really warm.  I tried the fan blowing down and WOW!  It put a blast of hot air on us quick fast and in a hurry.  I think I shall leave it like this.



Hi Trafic,
 Which way is your fan turning now with the blades blowing the air down, clockwise or counter clockwise?
 By the way, Nice Stove in your avitar HearthCliff!
John


----------



## trafick (Jan 28, 2009)

John I'm not with the fan right now but I'm pretty sure it runs clockwise, looking up at it from underneath, to blow down. (same as summer)  Anywho the leading edge of the fan blade is "cutting" the air top side first.


----------



## Steve Z (Mar 1, 2009)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> trafick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks FB, I love these old cookstoves (as you can see (I changed my screen name!) and actually have another complete one(different brand) in my barn. 

Nice going Traff!  The ceiling fansounds like a better deal and less money is always a good thing.  Next season, I plan too install a second wood burner on my middle (of 3) chimneys.  A Woodstock soaper Fireview or Classic is my choice.  This will allow me too heat almost exclusively with wood.  It's been the cookstove and the Allagash and they've dome well but propane isn't getting any cheaper.  I have an oil furrnace for backup with steam rads. As of last year I've been down too 230 gal of oil for the past seasons due too travel at times during the winter. My cookstove usually is out of juice at maybe 2am so the oil fires till maybe 6am. The new addition, due too it'a 24/7 capability, will cut oil usage too very little and the Allagash will be used for the spring and fall seasons when the soaper would be too much.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Paleologist,
 Did you ever check out either "Good Times Stoves or Old Times Stoves,"(Sorry, Forget which title is correct, I believe it is "Good Times Stoves"), for a free video of these old cook stoves. They also have a great website. They have some beautiful stoves!
John


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 2, 2009)

Us wood stove guys use the ceiling fans too. Mine hasn't been turned off since fall of 2008! It runs blowing into the ceiling at a low setting and while this doesn't provide a blowing effect it does keep the air temp constant throughout the room and floor to ceiling. We don't want wind in our faces. 

I would NOT buy a woodstove like the classic without a window. Get the fireview and enjoy the fire.

I  might be following your lead here with a soapstone stove for primary heat and a gas stove for a backup.


----------

